# Uh Oh..



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

From Canzano



> .....Tuesday, during a three-man weave, (Zach) Randolph tried his best to weave, but he sometimes wobbled. When his teammates jumped, he kind-of-sort-of jumped. There was hopping and skipping when there should have been planting and cutting. And it became apparent to anyone not blinded that, you know, the cat with the $84 million contract isn't quite right.
> 
> "That's a huge concern," McMillan said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Not a good sign, but we'll hope for the best.

I like Zach and hope he makes a full recovery. The team needs his work down low to succeed. 

Having said that, there is a part of me that would love to see a Telfair/[Webster or Jack]/[Outlaw or Miles]/Khryapa/Joel P. lineup. I think that group would move the ball and be very dangerous, maybe even on defense.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Or even a Bassy/Webster/Outlaw/Miles/Joel lineup.... man that would be interesting to see....


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Who cares about the opener. Zach needs to get his knee right before he tries to be all world. Sounds like we may be needing a real PF instead of relying on our big SFs after all.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Not too surprising considering the surgery he had. I may have to revise my 20-25 wins prediction *downwards*. Al Jefferson sure looks good now.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Uh, oh is right.. Not good news at all. 

If only Nash would have waited on signing Zach.. I wonder what kind of deal we could have gotten..


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

How about an all-defensive lineup of:

Jack
Patterson/Monia
Miles/Khryapa
Theo
Joel 

That would be fun to watch for short periods. Or the All outside shooting team:

Jack
Dixon
Webster
Khryapa
Joel P. (okay, I know, but we need a center)


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

tlong said:


> Not too surprising considering the surgery he had. I may have to revise my 20-25 wins prediction *downwards*. Al Jefferson sure looks good now.


I wanted the Blazers to go after Kwame Brown last year. But that doesn't help today.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Nash better start working the phones!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

hey guys? this is canzano..known for making mountains out of mole hills..especially mole hills we *already* knew about..

settle down.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yup its cannedhamzano returning to his old self


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Hap said:


> hey guys? this is canzano..known for making mountains out of mole hills..especially mole hills we *already* knew about..
> 
> settle down.


I agree Hap. 

In addition, with this kind of injury, the mind just won't let you, at first do things it thinks have been or might be injurious to ourselves. 
Besides he was probably told to take it easy. 
Don't put much stock in Canzano he just wants to stir up trouble.
He thinks it is his job.

gatorpops


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Hap said:


> hey guys? this is canzano..known for making mountains out of mole hills..especially mole hills we *already* knew about..
> 
> settle down.


Ah, the voice of reason. The can'tzano depiction certainly is different than the image Jason Quick painted last week. It's possible the thing that fell on my head was not, in fact, the sky.  

*IF* Zach was having as much trouble as described today, I just hope they don't push him too hard too early. What would be the point? It's not like we're fighting for a playoff spot. I expect us to start slowly and build up momentum later in the season anyway. 

While the possibilities of making due with our current lineup until Zach is ready to take over are intriguing, if he's not ready I expect management will want a real PF. Maybe the team knew this already, therefore the contract for Sam Clancy?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not concerned at all. While I am not one to be too positive about Darius, I feel Darius plays a much more agressive game and plays on the right positions on the court when forced into the PF position. He will be playing more of the game within his comfortable shooting range, and hopefully the extra upper body strength he put on in the off season will help him in this respect. 

When Zach went to have this surgery this was one reason I was concerned. Remember, most of the players who have had this surgery, actually never recover to their full ability. Some do, or close to it. Jamaal Mashburne. Lafonzo Ellis. Chris Webber. Good players before surgery. Not so good after.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> hey guys? this is canzano..known for making mountains out of mole hills..especially mole hills we *already* knew about..
> 
> settle down.


I disagree. It has been widely posted in this forum that Zach was "ahead of schedule" in his recovery. The expectation was that he would be ready for the opener. I kinda doubt it.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

tlong said:


> Not too surprising considering the surgery he had. I may have to revise my 20-25 wins prediction *downwards*. Al Jefferson sure looks good now.


Then you'd be *****ing about how we've only got a rookie and two hacks to play PG. Something tells me you'll never accept this team for what it is RIGHT NOW without crying about it.

How did Al Jefferson's summer league go by the way? (The answer is...pretty poorly actually.)

We've got Miles, Khryapa, Outlaw, Patterson...we'll be fine at PF.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I wathed channel 12 news last night and they showed clips of Zach and talked to him...He definately was cutting a little gingerly. They asked how his knee felt....

He responded by saying it feels really good very close to 100%, but that as of right now his biggest problem is putting confidence into it, and simply playing in it the way he would normally.

Don't know about you guys but if in a 1st practice after a knee surgery if a guy is lacjking a little confidence in a surgically reapired knee, I'm not ready to jump ship and say the season is a disaster in the making. Let's wait and see a bit, if it is simply a matter of confidence, then he'll be fine. Keep in mind there's still a month till the opener, and game time vs. drills might be a different story.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I wathed channel 12 news last night and they showed clips of Zach and talked to him...He definately was cutting a little gingerly. They asked how his knee felt....
> 
> He responded by saying it feels really good very close to 100%, but that as of right now his biggest problem is putting confidence into it, and simply playing in it the way he would normally.
> 
> Don't know about you guys but if in a 1st practice after a knee surgery if a guy is lacjking a little confidence in a surgically reapired knee, I'm not ready to jump ship and say the season is a disaster in the making. Let's wait and see a bit, if it is simply a matter of confidence, then he'll be fine. Keep in mind there's still a month till the opener, and game time vs. drills might be a different story.


You mean...remain calm?

That's just not the way things are done around here. You know that.

Let's all meet at the Fremont bridge and jump off together.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

No worries, guys. We got SAM CLANCY!

:nah:

Sure wish we still had SAR to kick around, though...

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Fork said:


> You mean...remain calm?
> 
> That's just not the way things are done around here. You know that.
> 
> Let's all meet at the Fremont bridge and jump off together.


I can get there in ~30 minutes.



PBF


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> I disagree. It has been widely posted in this forum that Zach was "ahead of schedule" in his recovery. The expectation was that he would be ready for the opener. I kinda doubt it.


it's the first day of training camp...simma down now.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Let be rephrase and summarize Johns article....

_Things are looking up in Blazers camp. Discipline and respect are part of that, and the players are buying into it, even Darius Miles who has a reputation about not getting along wiht coaches. PLayers are working hard performing the drills with the type of enthusiasm that is unseen in most NBA training camps. We could be getting a breath of fresh air when the preseason opens next wednesday vs. the Seattle Super Sonics. Unfortuanetly it's not in my nature to tell it like it is so let's ignore the good stuff and look at the one minor hitch. Zach Randolph was obviously favoring his surgically reapired knee, which can be expected given it's his first day back cutting and going through basketball type moves. No I could do that, but hey it's not me. Instead lets try and gleen the worst possible scenario out of this and put the whole of the season on Zachs knee, and ignore the obvious questionable confidence that all players have the first time back on the court. Instead let's assum that Zachs knee isn't ready a month from now, and assume that it will never be, or that the second he steps on the court it will blow out again and the season will be lost...Let's assume all theses things because it's me and it's how I help sell papers and keep my job. Here's looking to the #1 pick in the draft, which is a bad thing since veterans are what win games. No let's assume the worst cause it's me, who cares that it was a first practice and I negelct to give you the full facts about what to expect._


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

> "That's a huge concern," McMillan said



So, was this quote taken out of context by canzano? If the coach is worried, shouldn't we also be worried?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Todd said:


> So, was this quote taken out of context by canzano? If the coach is worried, shouldn't we also be worried?


depends on the question asked. It's an old trick to re-arrange answers to questions.

If you ask "Is it a concern of yours IF Zach can't become healthy, or gets re-injured" and he says "it's a huge concern", that's different than writing it as if Nate is worried that Zach will be re-injured.

Thats the slant Canzano put on it.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Todd said:


> So, was this quote taken out of context by canzano? If the coach is worried, shouldn't we also be worried?


Of course it's a big concern. Anytime your best player is coming back from Knee surgery it's a big concern. All I'm saying is at this point Zach says it feels good but he is having trouble wanting to put pressure on it out of fear of it buckling again, a very common concern by people with repaired knees...when they first get into the swing of it. But we already knew that.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Of course it's a big concern. Anytime your best player is coming back from Knee surgery it's a big concern. All I'm saying is at this point Zach says it feels good but he is having trouble wanting to put pressure on it out of fear of it buckling again, a very common concern by people with repaired knees...when they first get into the swing of it. But we already knew that.


The impression I got was that Zach feels *pain * in the knee when making cuts or when jumping.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Schilly for the summary. You've saved me from the urge to read his dreck. You da man. :cheers:


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Even coming back from a minor surgery that stuff happens... it takes awhile. Some of it is just reprogramming your brain to not keep flinching or favoring it. He just started full contact stuff within the last few weeks didn't he? Give him time.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

tlong must be cannedhamzano himself


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Discomfort does not equal pain. There's psychological barriers regarding injuries of this sort where movements that put the repaired knee at risk are not committed to fully during rehab.

Plus, the season is 82 games long. If he's not ready to start by the end of October, it's not the end of the world. If he's ready to start by January, I'd still consider the surgery a success. If he averages 15 and 7 as a starter, I'd still consider the surgery a success.

Being pessimistic like Canzono is does not make you seem more intelligent, even if your views happen to turn out correct once in a while. Because, just as often, optimistic views turn out to be right. And the majority of the time, neither view turns out to be right.

...in other words. Simma down, now.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> tlong must be cannedhamzano himself


could be...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> The impression I got was that Zach feels *pain * in the knee when making cuts or when jumping.


Hmmm he didn't mention any pain in the interview I saw last night...Maybe he told Canzano something different?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Zach not being ready to start the season isn't a big deal to me. It would cost us on the court, but we might go from a .330 team to a .300 team... it's not going to cost us a playoff spot.

Long term is key, because we've got a lot of prospects at other positions but at power forward the cupboard is clearly bare at the power forward spot.

I agree with the point of Canzano being very negative in the past, but I disagree with those who want us to disregard the report entirely just because of who the journali--I mean columnist--is. I appreciate that some on this board continue to take the Blazers' organizations' word as gospel, but they're interested in reporting that Zach is "ahead of schedule" for a variety of reasons, irrespective of whether his knee is actually well enough to start the season on time or not.

Ed O.


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

Zach has not made much of an impression on me even when healthy. Sure he'll get ya 25-30 points but the team will lose. Sure he can score but his team suffers for it. His lack of court vision makes the whole team weaker and stagnant. Other teams know very well "NOW" that Zach can't pass out of a double and they can't wait to catch him in the low post.

I for one hope one of our new young players comes in while Zach's out and takes over.

We should have traded Zach and kept SAR who is a vastly smarter player.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Zach not being ready to start the season isn't a big deal to me. It would cost us on the court, but we might go from a .330 team to a .300 team... it's not going to cost us a playoff spot.
> 
> Long term is key, because we've got a lot of prospects at other positions but at power forward the cupboard is clearly bare at the power forward spot.
> 
> ...


it's not about taknig the blazers word as gospel. it's about canzano making something that's normal, into something that's bad, and lemmings believing it as tho it's the 100% truth.

since when has Canzano reported anything (major) that turned out to be AS he reported it?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Hmmm he didn't mention any pain in the interview I saw last night...Maybe he told Canzano something different?





> After practice Randolph plopped down in a folding chair, and iced both knees, and said he felt some "awkwardness" and a little "discomfort" in the surgically repaired knee.


"Discomfort" equals pain imo.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

that sucks last night i emailed john about sf pf trades and he said he doesnt publicly discuss thembut he said theyre was a huge possibllity to trade for a pf down the road.i asked him where to get some blazer stuff he didnt answer that question 
he didnt even write hi and this time i made ur ever thing was spell checked in my email
he didnt seem happy at all maybe it was the email he wrote back at 630 today and the email was from [email protected]om i emailed the [email protected]


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> that sucks last night i emailed john about sf pf trades and he said he doesnt publicly discuss thembut he said theyre was a huge possibllity to trade for a pf down the road.i asked him where to get some blazer stuff he didnt answer that question
> he didnt even write hi and this time i made ur ever thing was spell checked in my email
> he didnt seem happy at all maybe it was the email he wrote back at 630 today and the email was from [email protected] i emailed the [email protected]


You asked him where you could buy some Blazers stuff? Like jerseys and bumper stickers? And you wonder why he didn't respond? Are you ****ing insane? He's the General Manager of an NBA franchise, not a pimply faced clerk at the local Fred Meyer.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> it's not about taknig the blazers word as gospel. it's about canzano making something that's normal, into something that's bad, and lemmings believing it as tho it's the 100% truth.
> 
> since when has Canzano reported anything (major) that turned out to be AS he reported it?



What is "normal" about coming back from micro-fracture surgery?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

tlong said:


> "Discomfort" equals pain imo.


Kind of like: light gray equals white, dark gray equals black...

...I see a pattern.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> "Discomfort" equals pain imo.


Sometimes when on a long car trip I have to use the restroom...it can become uncomfortable, but it doesn't mean I'm in pain.

A joint can be tight or feel a little weak it doesn't mean it's painful.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

tlong said:


> What is "normal" about coming back from micro-fracture surgery?


Way to misunderstand what he meant completely.

What is normal, is some DISCOMFORT when returning from microfracture surgery.

Discomfort doesn't equal pain either.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

If I'm wearing shoes that are a size too small I feel discomfort in my feet. They *HURT!*


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

i figured hed know,where i could get some jerseys and stuff like that.it was just a simple question he could answer or he couldn't and he didnt in my little email i told him about this board he said he might take a look at it.


----------



## Spud147 (Jul 15, 2005)

Keep in mind that he has been rehabbing with forward movement (like running and bicycling), he really may still be ahead of schedule. Side to side movement is going to make him a little sore just because he's deconditioned to do it. That doesn't mean he's not going to build up tolerance before the season starts.

It's like gardening, you may go to the gym everyday but that first spring weed pulling day is a killer! But as the spring/summer goes on your get used to it.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Zidane said:


> i figured hed know,where i could get some jerseys and stuff like that.it was just a simple question he could answer or he couldn't and he didnt in my little email i told him about this board he said he might take a look at it.


Hey, at least he didn't write back with, "I'm really sorry, Zidane, but I only have time to answer 1 e-mail per person each week." Consider yourself fortunate he hasn't cut you off, and take care to keep the trivial questions to a minimum or he will.

PBF


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

zibane you could have asked us.

the more i read what tlong writes it seems that tlong is cannedhammzano or a clone who woriships him as a demi-god of truth about the blazers, oh today in eric's blog he said zbo looked fine and zbo said his knee felt good. Cannedhamm = doom and gloom 99.5% of the time.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Utherhimo said:


> zibane you could have asked us.
> 
> the more i read what tlong writes it seems that tlong is cannedhammzano or a clone who woriships him as a demi-god of truth about the blazers, oh today in eric's blog he said zbo looked fine and zbo said his knee felt good. Cannedhamm = doom and gloom 99.5% of the time.


I've met tlong, he isn't Canzano...but I can't vouch for him on the taking Canzanos word as gold.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

The fact that Zach is not 100% could be a blessing in disguise. Starting Zach at 20-25 mpg would allow the Blazers to develop the perimeter game that was sorely lacking last season. While Zach is the most important player on the roster, he can get his 20/10 without being the focal point of the offense.

Quite the opposite, the offense should be directed at the perimeter, which will create the space inside for Zach to operate. IIRC, the lack of a perimeter threat allowed teams to collapse on Zach (or SAR) last year, which resulted in poor shots and turnovers.

An effective offensive plan (we had none last year) will lead to a more productive team.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Schilly said:


> I've met tlong, he isn't Canzano...but I can't vouch for him on the taking Canzanos word as gold.


Thanks for blowing it for me Schilly!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

bravo bravo Maven yeah the outside in game or is it inside out game either way you are crrect cant wait to see what Coach Nate will run on the 22nd!


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> The fact that Zach is not 100% could be a blessing in disguise. Starting Zach at 20-25 mpg would allow the Blazers to develop the perimeter game that was sorely lacking last season. While Zach is the most important player on the roster, he can get his 20/10 without being the focal point of the offense.
> 
> Quite the opposite, the offense should be directed at the perimeter, which will create the space inside for Zach to operate. IIRC, the lack of a perimeter threat allowed teams to collapse on Zach (or SAR) last year, which resulted in poor shots and turnovers.
> 
> An effective offensive plan (we had none last year) will lead to a more productive team.



I look at it as insurance that we will have an *excellent * draft pick next summer.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

tlong said:


> Thanks for blowing it for me Schilly!


Just say you are a master of disguise. Problem solved.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

tlong said:


> If I'm wearing shoes that are a size too small I feel discomfort in my feet. They *HURT!*


You've got your logic mixed up on this.

There's a logic/math term -- I can't remember it right now, but it's where one thing can be part of another thing, but not the other way around. Like this:

Oregon is part of the United States, but the United States isn't part of Oregon.

Discomfort is a more general term than pain, which is a specific kind of discomfort. Thus, Pain is a subset of discomfort, but Discomfort can exist without pain.

So yes, your statement is true. However, when I pop my sternum while arching my back, it doesn't hurt, but it feells weird, which I classify as discomfort without pain.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Blazer Maven said:


> The fact that Zach is not 100% could be a blessing in disguise. Starting Zach at 20-25 mpg would allow the Blazers to develop the perimeter game that was sorely lacking last season. While Zach is the most important player on the roster, he can get his 20/10 without being the focal point of the offense.
> 
> Quite the opposite, the offense should be directed at the perimeter, which will create the space inside for Zach to operate. IIRC, the lack of a perimeter threat allowed teams to collapse on Zach (or SAR) last year, which resulted in poor shots and turnovers.


While I think a healthy Zach is a pretty effective low post scorer, as many have pointed out before he's pretty poor at passing out of double teams and hitting cutters. I happen to think he's a deluxe garbage man cleaning up misses/working the offensive glass. I'm hoping Martell is eventually capable of being a RIP type scorer who Portland can feature as it's #1 option leaving Zach in single coverage for putbacks. Thats the ideal eventual senerio for utilizing their talents IMO.

STOMP


----------



## YardApe (Mar 10, 2005)

That's a great point STOMP and the way I'd like to look at Zach too. Webster, Jack, Telfair and Zach cleaning up what they don't put in. 

I think running the offense through Zach really slows the ball movement and makes it easy for teams to collapse on him in a hurry. Unlike Sheed he can't extend over every player in the leage with his fade away.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Zidane said:


> that sucks last night i emailed john about sf pf trades and he said he doesnt publicly discuss thembut he said theyre was a huge possibllity to trade for a pf down the road.i asked him where to get some blazer stuff he didnt answer that question
> he didnt even write hi and this time i made ur ever thing was spell checked in my email
> he didnt seem happy at all maybe it was the email he wrote back at 630 today and the email was from [email protected] i emailed the [email protected]



Oh, wow......why would you ask the General Manager of a basketball team where to get Blazer apparel?......WOW!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> I look at it as insurance that we will have an *excellent * draft pick next summer.


Mr. Adam Morrison...


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Clancy's chances of making the squad are sounding better and better.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

tlong said:


> Thanks for blowing it for me Schilly!



Canzano just _wishes_ he could get the kind of girls we've seen tlong fraternizing with.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ABM said:


> Canzano just _wishes_ he could get the kind of girls we've seen tlong fraternizing with.


not unless canzano wants to get std's.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

"There was talk about Zach Randolph hobbling on his recently-repaired knee. I can tell you that he didn’t sit out of any action today, and wasn’t dragging the knee at all. That’s a good sign. He’s not 100 percent yet, and he’s admitted that, but he’s well on his way."

Mike Barrett From 
http://www.nba.com/blazers/special_features/Mike_Barrett_Trail_Blazers_Tra-152688-41.html


What a difference a day makes


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Paxil said:


> "There was talk about Zach Randolph hobbling on his recently-repaired knee. I can tell you that he didn’t sit out of any action today, and wasn’t dragging the knee at all. That’s a good sign. He’s not 100 percent yet, and he’s admitted that, but he’s well on his way."
> 
> Mike Barrett From
> http://www.nba.com/blazers/special_features/Mike_Barrett_Trail_Blazers_Tra-152688-41.html
> ...


I saw this and was encouraged, but does anyone have an opinion on whether Barrett is honest or not? I mean he is a Blazer employee, right? Does he give the bad side sometimes?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

*Sunshine from the Columbian*

Okay, this sound a little more credible, and good news too:

Columbian on Zach


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

But... but... but...

...this contradicts what Canzano was saying! Clearly Nate McMillan, Jay Jensen, and Zach himself are all embroiled in a massive cover-up! I hop... er... KNOW Zach is hurt and will probably have to sit out the entire season! And when he does, the truth will be out there for everyone to see! And THEN you'll all see that I was right and you'll also see why that lazy SOB of a GM we have should have been fired more than a year ago! This team is falling apart right before our very eyes! Hope is gone! The sky is falling! We all might as well become Lakers fans! AAAAAHHHHH!!!!!

Um... oh yeah... GO BLAZERS!

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Sunshine from the Columbian*



Reep said:


> Okay, this sound a little more credible, and good news too:
> 
> Columbian on Zach



Thank you Reep for posting that



> The first 24 hours of the biggest test facing Zach Randolph's surgically repaired right knee ended Wednesday with a sigh of relief.
> 
> The Trail Blazers power forward woke up Wednesday morning without any pain or swelling after participating in a pair of two-hour training camp practices the day before. He hasn't missed a session during training camp, and Blazers coach Nate McMillan said Randolph hasn't sat out any portion of a practice.
> 
> ...


:banana: :gbanana:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

No pain and no swelling.

And McMillan says Zach hasn't missed one practice, session or drill.

This is very encouraging. Even if Zach later develops some swelling, there have been many good players that have put up solid seasons with constant swelling. It is not ideal, but is not the end of the world.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

So far Zach's problems are related to conditioning and confidence - not pain and swelling.



> Randolph was allowed to participate in full-court drills for the first time in September, and the season's initial two-a-day practices this week. So far the knee's structural prognosis is positive.
> 
> "From time to time he may have some soreness with it," Jensen said. "But as far as am I worried about him being able to play basketball? No, I'm not. We've stressed his knee so hard during rehab that he would've had problems with it. And he hasn't had problems with it.
> 
> "The biggest hindrance right now he has is getting into basketball shape and caught up with the rest of the guys who are."


----------



## dcfan (Jul 29, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> I wanted the Blazers to go after Kwame Brown last year. But that doesn't help today.


No you don't.


----------

